# Landis' bike



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

They should start out with the bike half yellow and as the days progress (assuming Floyd solidifies his lead) they should paint a little bit more yellow on the bike until the final day into paris it'd be all yellow. How much hype would be placed on the bike with fans and announcers talking about it all day. Major marketing coup!


----------



## madvax (Nov 6, 2005)

*Flip It Floyd*

Never mind the yellow paint. Floyd needs to _Flip It!_ :wink5:


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

madvax said:


> Never mind the yellow paint. Floyd needs to _Flip It!_


Two thoughts. 1) Sitting more upright might be taking pressure off his bad hip. 2) The flipped stem might hold his Powertap computer at just the right angle. Either way, it didn't seem to slow him down much.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

madvax said:


> Never mind the yellow paint. Floyd needs to _Flip It!_


So he needs to forget about bike fit and flip his stem to appease the posers of the world who would never ride a road bike with a stem that has a rise to it? Makes sense to me


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

*Exactly....*



Wookiebiker said:


> So he needs to forget about bike fit and flip his stem to appease the posers of the world who would never ride a road bike with a stem that has a rise to it? Makes sense to me


And if you look he has quite a bit of saddle to HB drop.Maybe the head tube on those BMC's are short?


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

smaller frame = less weight


----------

